# Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 - ES IST DA!



## trekki1990 (23. Oktober 2014)

*** ENTSCHEIDUNG GETROFFEN > XMG P505
*** DISKUSSION UND TEST DES GERÄTES WEITER HINTEN

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

zermartere mir schon seit Wochen die Birne, welches Notebook ich mir zulegen soll.
Grundsätzlich soll das Notebook meinen Desktop ersetzen, da ich doch des Öfteren mobil sein will und muss.
Ich muss alles dabei haben (Speicherplatz) und ich will auch zocken können (Grafik), die Mobilität soll dabei
aber nicht außen vor gelassen werden (Gewicht und Bauhöhe). Design spielt auch eine Rolle (Material).

Budget: ca. 1700 €

Und gleich Vorweg: Ja ich weiß die Vorzüge eines Desktops zu schätzen. Erweiterbarkeit, Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist besser, usw. usf. 
Außerdem habe ich einen Desktop mit einer etwas betagten GTX 480, die aber noch potent genug für die aktuellen Games ist.

Nun hatte ich erst das Alienware 14 / 17 im Blick (sieht geil aus), aber ganz schnell gemerkt, dass hier das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis
sehr suboptimale Werte für den Geldbeutel annimmt > Also wech, schade ums schöne Design.

Dann habe ich an Schenker aus Leipzig gedacht. Super eigentlich. In der Nähe (ca. 1 Stunde Autofahrt entfernt), in Deutschland
ansässig (man kann ruhig mal die eigene Wirtschaft unterstützen), Service ist gut und Qualität laut diversen Meinungen im Internet 1A.

Die haben ja wirklich einen sehr flexiblen Konfigurator (wovon DELL inzwischen nur noch träumen kann, war früher mal besser).
Die beiden Modelle P505 und P304 haben es mir angetan. Beide vom Design her relativ annehmbar und portabel.

P304 - mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P304 PRO Gaming Notebook 33,78cm (13.3") ...
P505 - mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P505 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6") ...

Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht wie ich mich entscheiden soll. Einerseits stand ich schon immer auf 13 Zoll Flundern, andererseits
ist die GTX 970m mit der neuen Maxwell Architektur schon verlockend wie man anhand folgender schöner Tabelle sehen kann Platz 12:
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Welche-Spiele-laufen-auf-Notebook-Grafikka ...

Hier noch mal die Werte gegenübergestellt, wie ich mir die beiden Geräte konfigurieren würde:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19376046/pics/Vergleich.PNG

Ich würde halt gern noch ein paar Meinungen einholen, bevor ich mich entscheide.
Habe ja zum Glück noch ein paar Tage, da die GTX 970 erst Anfang November lieferbar ist.
Falls ihr mir alternative Geräte vorschlagen wollt, bitte beachten dass ich sehr auf Alu stehe.
Plastik ist eher nicht so toll.

Danke euch schon mal. Freue mich auf eine rege Konversation.
PS: Bitte sachlich bleiben und keine Glaubenskriege anzetteln 

Gruß trekki


----------



## Dota2 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hi!

Mir persönlich ist schenker unsympathisch aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen. Ich habe mich zwar dann doch für einen Desktop entschieden aber einen Laptop hätte ich mir wohl bei mifcom bestellt wenn es dazu gekommen wäre... Sitzen in München Glaub ich. 

Kannst da ja mal vorbei schauen laut Internet Meinungen sind die auch sehr gut.

Gruß


----------



## Schnieder97 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Also ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit Schenker gemacht. Die haben einen Super Support finde ich. Außerdem sitzen die auch in Deutschland.


----------



## metalstore (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Zum Thema Garantie: beim P505 kannst du dir ebenfalls diese Garantieerweiterung dazukaufen 
Dann wird es aber doch mal schnell teurer :/


----------



## trekki1990 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

@metalstore Das ist ja gerade das Ding. Wenn ich da die Garantie erhöhe gehts über das Budget. Die Frage ist ob man nach einem Jahr nachkaufen kann wie das bei DELL üblich ist.
PS: Seit gestern Abend sind die Preise um ca. 100 € gestiegen! Weihnachtsgeschäft?


----------



## metalstore (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Das mit der Preiserhöhung könnte gut möglich sein, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht

Zur Garantiefrage: du kannst ja mal bei Schenker deswegen anfragen


----------



## mySN.de (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*



trekki1990 schrieb:


> @metalstore Das ist ja gerade das Ding. Wenn ich da die Garantie erhöhe gehts über das Budget. Die Frage ist ob man nach einem Jahr nachkaufen kann wie das bei DELL üblich ist.
> PS: Seit gestern Abend sind die Preise um ca. 100 € gestiegen! Weihnachtsgeschäft?


 
Der Start-Preis ist gestern abend um 20€ gestiegen. Hauptgrund dafür ist der schwache Euro gegenüber einem starken Dollar. Die ursprünglichen Launch-Preise wurden noch mit einem deutlich stärkeren Euro kalkuliert und unsere Pre-Order-Phase läuft so gut, dass wir jetzt bereits Barebones nachbestellen mussten. 

Gleichzeitig sind diverse SSD-Preise gesunken.

Bezüglich Garantieerweiterungen: die lassen sich 3 Monate nach Lieferdatum noch dazubuchen.


----------



## Sly123 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Ich würde mich jederzeit für den XMG P304 entscheiden! Ist ein Topgerät!
Ich bin beruflich öfters unterwegs und dann ist diese kleine Höllenmaschine unbezahlbar.
Ich würde wahrscheinlich sofort den P305 kaufen wenns den gäbe..

Der Monitor(FHD) ist richtig gut. TN Panels werden einen bald nur noch enttäuschen... 
Dazu noch Leistung satt und mit SSD und Windows 8.1 sau schnell.

Allein das viele Geld was du gegenüber einem P505 sparst. Das Geld kannst du in eine große SSD stecken.
Also mehr RAM und SSD habe ich dann doch selber dazugekauft. Da spart man einiges.

Ich habe meinen P304 untertaktet & undervoltet und GTA4, Skyrim, FSX, FFXIV laufen so lautlos und flüssig in FullHD mit 30-40 fps (FPS begrenzt). Mit den neuen Quadcores und der GTX 860M ist's möglich. Mit einer Cooling Mat hat man auch noch ein paar Reserven damit der Lüfter leise bleibt. Benutze selber eine TARGUS Chill Mat.

Wenn einem die Lautstärke egal ist kann man die Details höher schrauben und GPU übertakten. Damit kriegt man noch einiges mehr an Leistung raus. Wäre für mich aber im Moment keine Option da unter Volllast die Lautstärke doch sehr unangenehm wird, wenn man keine Kopfhörer auf hat.

Bin nach 2 Monaten immer noch begeistert was so ein kleines Teil leisten kann.


----------



## trekki1990 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Sorry Schenker ... Das hier kam grad als News bei mir rein ...

Alienware 13 Review: The First Futureproof Gaming Laptop

ich liebe dell dafür! Das werd ich mir auf jeden Fall holen!
Problem gelöst, alles Gute aus beiden Welten.


----------



## phila_delphia (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*



trekki1990 schrieb:


> Sorry Schenker ... Das hier kam grad als News bei mir rein ...
> 
> Alienware 13 Review: The First Futureproof Gaming Laptop
> 
> ...



Hi trekki!

An sich will ich Dir die Freude über die Nachricht nicht madig machen, aber:

- Der Blog ist geschrieben als würde der Schreiber dafür bezahlt.
- Außerdem ist das Teil weder Fisch noch Fleisch: Eine 860m für 768p ist an sich gut(!), aber willst Du für die "Zukunft" tatsächlich immer am Kasten hängen (schriebst Du nicht, Du wollest mobil sein)?
- _*Ganz besonders aber zweifle ich, dass Du - externe Grafik hin oder her - mit dem mageren Prozessor, der da angegeben ist, lange Freunde haben wirst.*_

Liebe Grüße

phila

P.S.: Mit Schenker habe ich bei mehreren Käufen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das P505 wird in einem Monat auch noch mit der GTX 980m angeboten werden.


----------



## RR1294 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Nix für Ungut, aber Alienware ist gnadenlos überteuert.
Bei mir wird es wohl ein P505 oder eins von ASUS werden.


----------



## metalstore (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

In dem Bericht wird ja angepriesen, dass jede Single-PCB-GPU 4K-tauglich wäre...
allein das macht mich schon stutzig...



> - Der Blog ist geschrieben als würde der Schreiber dafür bezahlt.
> - Außerdem ist das Teil weder Fisch noch Fleisch: Eine 860m für 768p ist an sich gut(!), aber willst Du für die "Zukunft" tatsächlich immer am Kasten hängen (schriebst Du nicht, Du wollest mobil sein)?
> - Ganz besonders aber zweifle ich, dass Du - externe Grafik hin oder her - mit dem mageren Prozessor, der da angegeben ist, lange Freunde haben wirst.


dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## trekki1990 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Was heißt hier überteuert? Ich bezahle für die Variante gerade mal 1139€ + Grafikverstärker 300€ = 1439€.
Bei dem P505 hätte ich über 1700 € gezahlt. Des Weiteren kann ich meine GTX 480 Desktopgrafikkarte da reinzimmern
und spare mir (erst mal) eine neue Grafikkarte. Dann kann ich noch einen Monat sparen und kauf mir die GTX 970 und
los gehts.

Zum Thema ULV i5:
Klar ist der nicht der stärkste, aber CPU ist heutzutage nicht mehr so das Problem. Die meisten Games
kommen mit etwas schwächeren CPUs super zurecht. Finde ich sogar besser, da die Kiste nicht zum überhitzen neigt wie andere.
Das P505 wird an der Unterseite bis zu 75°C warm!

Unterwegs reicht ja die 860er, wenn ich zu Hause bin kann ich dann die Desktop(ähnliche) Grafik genießen.
Ist die beste Lösung für mich.

PS: ich habe gelesen dass normal gevoltete CPUs kommen sollen, wann genau stand nicht dabei.

Gruß trekki


----------



## metalstore (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*



> Oh, the Alienware 13's dual-core 1.7GHz Core i5-4210U processor and GeForce GTX 860M graphics are a pretty potent combination



du musst bedenken, dass der i5 "nur" einen (Single-Core-)Turbo von 2,7GHz hat, ein Dual-Core( +HT/SMT) ist und auf 15W Leistungsaufnahme beschränkt ist

sofern du das bedacht hast, kommen wir zur nächsten Sache:

Wie phila-delphia bereits gesagt hatte, dürfte die CPU jede dGPU (vermutlich auch schon deine GTX 480) ausbremsen, des Weiteren weiß ich nicht, inwiefern dieser "Graphics-Amplifier" das volle Potenzial einer dGPU ausnutzen kann


----------



## RR1294 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*



trekki1990 schrieb:


> Was heißt hier überteuert? Ich bezahle für die Variante gerade mal 1139€ + Grafikverstärker 300€ = 1439€.
> Bei dem P505 hätte ich über 1700 € gezahlt. Des Weiteren kann ich meine GTX 480 Desktopgrafikkarte da reinzimmern
> und spare mir (erst mal) eine neue Grafikkarte. Dann kann ich noch einen Monat sparen und kauf mir die GTX 970 und
> los gehts.
> ...



Du hast mich glaube ich falsch verstanden. Für die Leistung die du bekommst zahlst du andernorts oft weniger.
Kannst du deshalb mal bitte einen Link zu deiner Wunschkonfig posten ? 

Zum Artikel: Die 860M ist ok, aber für absolute Grafikbomben bei weitem nicht mehr aussreichend.


----------



## trekki1990 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Viele Details habe ich nicht gefunden, wie die Datenübertragung von Karte zu Notebook stattfindet. Was fakt ist, DELL würde doch sowas nicht auf den Markt werfen, wenn es nicht ansatzweise so funktioniert wie vorgesehen / beworben oder sehe ich das falsch? Es wurde ja schließlich auch Geld in die Entwicklung gesteckt, die DELL gerne wieder raushaben würde.


----------



## trekki1990 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*



RR1294 schrieb:


> Du hast mich glaube ich falsch verstanden. Für die Leistung die du bekommst zahlst du andernorts oft weniger.
> Kannst du deshalb mal bitte einen Link zu deiner Wunschkonfig posten ?
> 
> Zum Artikel: Die 860M ist ok, aber für absolute Grafikbomben bei weitem nicht mehr aussreichend.


 
Die Wunschconfig ist am Anfang dieses Artikels zu finden für das P505.


----------



## metalstore (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

also ich will DELL's Lösung in keiner Weise schlechtreden, ich persönlich bin halt nur einfach (noch nicht?) davon überzeugt

hätte ich zurzeit die Wahl zwischen P505, P304 und dem DELL/Alienware, ich würde beim P505 zuschlagen oder, wenn es nicht sofort benötigt wird, evtl. auf das P305 (wird es doch höchstwahrscheinlich auch bald geben, oder) warten


----------



## trekki1990 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Klar, warten. Die Frage ist wie lange? Und dann steht auch schon das nächste in den Startlöchern, wieder warten? Bei dem heutigen Fortschritt kannst eigentlich dann immer warten nach dem Motto. Ist schwierig irgendwie. Aber hört sich halt erst mal geil an. Kleines Notebook mit durchschnittlicher Leistung, kann zu Hause angedockt werden und hat dann eine Desktopähnliche Performance.

Ich finde die Idee echt super. Frage mich sowieso warum die Hersteller hier nicht schon längst aktiv geworden sind...


----------



## metalstore (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

ich denke, die Zeit zwischen P505 und P305 dürfte signifikant kleiner sein als zwischen P305 und P(3/5)06 

aber wenn dir der P505 passt, dann nimm den doch 

Die Idee ist nicht so verkehrt, ja
Das Problem, so wie ich es sehe: die Schnittstelle dafür ist irgendeine proprietäre Schnittstelle ist (ich kenne keine Schnittstelle, die wie die in dem von dir geposteten Link ist)

durch diese Art von Schnittstellen kocht wieder jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen und bei einem Herstellerwechsel müsste wieder eigentlich der komplette Kasten, in dem die dGPU extern verbaut ist, ausgetauscht werden -> unnötige (und hohe) Kosten

oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## trekki1990 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Ja das ist der Nachteil einer proprietären Schnittstelle. Das stimmt. Aber an den Austausch habe ich jetzt so gar nicht gedacht. Aber austauschen würde man ja letzten Endes auch das ganze Laptop von anderen Herstellern wenn die Technik zu alt geworden ist... Macht für mich jetzt irgendwie keinen Unterschied.


----------



## metalstore (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

das ist natürlich auch wieder wahr^^


----------



## phila_delphia (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*



RR1294 schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut, aber Alienware ist gnadenlos überteuert.
> Bei mir wird es wohl ein P505 oder eins von ASUS werden.



(nicht ganz) off-Topic:
Ich habe zwischen dem P505, dem Asus G75 und dem MSI GT72Pro hin und her überlegt.
Geworden ist es das MSI -> Beim P505 war ich skeptisch wegen der Kühlung. Das Asus ist nett, hat aber wie das P505 nur den kleineren VRAM und ist zudem auch das schwerste.

@trekki: Gerade weil viele Spiele auch auf der Konsole entwickelt werden (viele Kerne) solltest Du die Prozessorlösung echt nochmal überdenken.
Übrigens: Wenn Du unter diesem Link schaust (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ) - vergleiche die Rangliste am Rand - wirst Du sehen, dass Deine GTX 480 nur knapp mehr leistet als die 860m die verbaut ist... Und dafür 300€ für die Grakabox drauflegen? Also ich weiß echt nicht.

Grüße

phila


----------



## trekki1990 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

So ich bestelle jetzt das P505... Hab noch mal reichlich drüber nachgedacht. Klar das Alienware ist innovativ mit dem Graphics Amplifier und sieht verdammt gut aus. Aber bei dem P505 bekomme ich mehr Hardware für das Geld auch wenn man Gefahr läuft dass die Hardware in 2 Jahren schon wieder überholt ist. Auch ein Punkt ist der Massenspeicher. Beim P505 kann ich eine Kombi aus SSD und HDD nehmen, beim Alienware nur ein Laufwerk.

Ich bedanke mich für die Tipps und Diskussionen hier. Entscheidung war nicht leicht, aber ich denke die Richtige getroffen zu haben.

Gruß trekki


----------



## metalstore (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

schön 
kannst ja mal dann nach ner Woche oder so berichten, wie das P505 so ist


----------



## trekki1990 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Werde ich gerne tun. Im Moment muss ich ja noch warten :/ Lieferzeit 1 - 2 Wochen stand auf der Website ^^


----------



## metalstore (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Vorfreude ist doch was schönes


----------



## RR1294 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Schließe mich der Bitte an. Ein kleiner Bericht würde mir bei der Entscheidung helfen


----------



## trekki1990 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Vor allem das Thema mit den Temperaturen dürfte interessant sein. Sobald es bei mir gelandet ist werde ich berichten.

Gruß trekki


----------



## metalstore (1. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Ja, Temperaturen und die Lautstärke würden mich auch sehr interessieren, wäre nett, wenn du darüber dann was sagen könntest


----------



## trekki1990 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Achso, ich konnte noch mal ein wenig auf das Budget drauflegen und habe die Konfig noch mal ein wenig angepasst, da ich die für sinnvoller halte als die vorher:

- XMG P505 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
- Metall-Gehäuse
- Microsoft Windows 8.1 64 Bit deutsch
- Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur
- Display 39,6 cm (15.6") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non-Glare IPS (100% sRGB)
- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M 3072MB GDDR5
- Intel Core i7-4710HQ - 2,50 - 3,50GHz 6MB 47W
- 8GB (2x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1600MHz Crucial
- 256GB m.2 SSD Samsung XP941 (MZHPU256HCGL) - angebunden via PCI-Express x4
- 2x 1000GB SATA-III 5400U/Min WD Blue Slim (WD10SPCX) 
- ohne externes Laufwerk
- Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265 (inkl. Bluetooth)
- Beleuchtete Tastatur DEUTSCH

Die beiden 1TB Platten im RAID 1.

Gruß trekki


----------



## RR1294 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Sollte ich mir das 505 holen, muss ich die SSD und HDD ändern. 1600€ Obergrenze "sei Dank". Deswegen tendiere ich momentan zum neuen ASUS. Für das gleiche Geld wie das 505 eine doppelt so große SSD ist für mich ein Argument..


----------



## metalstore (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Welches Neue Asus? 
Und ist das auch so ein dicker/schwerer Klopper?


----------



## trekki1990 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Was ist eigentlich an der Sache dran dass die Samsung SSD nicht bootfähig sein soll, da die über PCIe x4 angebunden ist. Das ließt man ja auf diversen Seiten wo die getestet wurde. Aber Schenker muss ja dann doch einen Weg gefunden haben. 

Gruß trekki


----------



## RR1294 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Was heißt das ?


----------



## RR1294 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*



metalstore schrieb:


> Welches Neue Asus?
> Und ist das auch so ein dicker/schwerer Klopper?


 
https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/G751JT-T7038H-Notebook/html/product/1165649?

Das hier. Gleiche Ausstattung wie das 505 (Bei 1600€), nur mit einer größeren SSD. Ist zwar wesentlich schwerer, aber für eine SSD mach ich das. 

Es sei den irgendwer kann an dem ASUS einen (Oder mehrere Kapitalfehler finden).


----------



## metalstore (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

@TE: ich weiß nicht, wie Schenker das gelöst hat, aber wenn sie angeben, dass man mit der SSD booten kann, denke ich, dass es auch so sein wird 

@RR1294: 4,5kg? 
(sofern die Angabe von Alternate stimmt) wäre das ja ca. 2kg Schwerer als das P505 (2,6kg afaik?) und mir persönlich deutlich zu schwer 
Ich finde meinen aktuellen Laptop (~ 3,5kg) schon extremst grenzwertig, das wäre für mich keine Entscheidung wert, nur wegen der größeren SSD


----------



## trekki1990 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

@RR1294: Dat Dingen ist 1. Potthässlich (meine Meinung) und 2. Sauschwer. Ich bezahle gern etwas mehr wenn ich dafür ein Metallgehäuse, flaches Design und leichteres Gewicht bekomme. Außerdem 17 Zoll, um Gottes Willen. Ich will mein Notebook auch mal im Rucksack transportieren ohne dabei nen Bandscheibenvorfall zu erleiden... 

Gruß trekki


----------



## RR1294 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Mich kümmert das Design nicht, mir gehts um die verbaute Hardware


----------



## trekki1990 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Ich will so ein Notebook auch gern mal irgendwo mit hinnehmen wo man nicht gleich am Äußeren bemerkt, uhh was ist das denn?? Gaming? Was ist das denn für einer? Understatement ist hier das richtige Wort.


----------



## RR1294 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Mal eine Frage am Rande: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit xmx.de ?
Die haben ziemlich günstige Angebote und ich würde gerne mal wissen wie das sein kann..


----------



## trekki1990 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Erfahrung mit XMX nicht, aber eindeutig Massenware und Service ist auch was anderes. Nur 24 Monate Herstellergarantie. Heißt du musst selbst den Herstellern hinterherrennen und Hardware tauschen auf eigene Verantwortung.


----------



## RR1294 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Naja zum Hardware-Tausch wird es bei mir nicht kommen, da ich von solchen Dingen slicht keinen blassen Schimmer hab. Danke trotzdem für die Antwort.

Kurzes Update: Nachdem ich mal auf die Schnelle ein bisschen recherchiert hab, habe ich xmx ziemlich schnell von der Liste gestrichen. Support gibt es nur in Form von e-Mail sowie Ticket. Eine Telefonnummer ist nicht vorhanden.
Außerdem werden für die eigentlich vom Gesetz vorgeschriebene Garantiezeit von 2J. 50€ Aufpreis verlangt.


----------



## trekki1990 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505 vs Schenker XMG P304 ... HILFE -.-*

Kurze Info zum Thema PCIe SSD:

"...Ist eine m.2-SSD über PCI-Express überhaupt bootfähig?

Ja, im XMG P505 lässt sich die Samsung XP841 via PCI-Express in Verbindung mit UEFI und Windows 8.1 problemlos booten. Ob es auch mit Windows 7 funktionieren wird, ist leider noch unsicher.
Dank PCI-Express werden mit der Samsung XP841 sequentielle Lese-Raten von über 1GB/s erreicht..."

Ich hätte einfach mal die FAQ lesen sollen 

Gruß trekki


----------



## trekki1990 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505*

Warten, warten, warten... auf der Seite von Schenker steht nun Verfügbarkeit erst am 12.11. -.-

Mal was nebenbei: Habe hier noch eine SSD im M.2 Format liegen mit 128 GB.
Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme (laut Tabelle: M.2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), dass diese Karte
PCIe x4 UND PCIe x2 UND SATA kann? Oder kann die nur PCIe x4?
Ich werde aus den Angaben nicht ganz schlau :/
Denn die könnte ich ja in dem zweiten leeren M.2 Schacht benutzen
und Linux installieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß trekki


----------



## metalstore (11. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505*

die SSD kann sowohl PCIe x4 als auch PCIe x2 als auch SATA (nur halt nicht gleichzeitig^^)
ich nehme mal an, das kann man im BIOS vom Laptop umstellen? (bin mir nicht sicher, müsste man mal die Bedienungsanleitung o. ä. durchforsten)


----------



## trekki1990 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505*

Im Notebookcheck Artikel stehts: Das Alienware 13 und der Grafikverstärker sind über PCIe x4 angebunden.
Alienware 13: Das Notebook mit dem Grafikverstärker - Notebookcheck.com News

Ich mein wie kann DELL nur so bescheuert sein?? Ich versteh das nicht. Man gut dass ich das P505 genommen habe!

Gruß trekki


----------



## metalstore (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505*

mehr würde vermutlich die ULV-CPU überfordern


----------



## trekki1990 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505*

Das denke ich auch. Ich mein warum bauen die da nicht wie jeder vernünftige Hersteller einen vollwertigen Prozessor ein? Das XMG P304 hat doch auch keinen ULV drin.

Gruß trekki


----------



## metalstore (13. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505*

sie können das Teil wegen "geringer Lautstärke" und "niedriger Temperaturen" vermarkten?


----------



## trekki1990 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505*

Ouuuuuhhh yeeeeaaaahhh!!!   
Ik freu mir ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trekki1990 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505*

Hab ihn gerade bekommen. Super schnelle Lieferung. Cool. 

Nur scheint mir das Gehäuse ziemlich verzogen zu sein. Bilder kann ich erst später machen. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass das Ding noch eiskalt ist. Ich lass ihn erst mal 2 Stunden "auftauen". 



Gruß trekki


----------



## trekki1990 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung - Schenker XMG P505*

So hier ist mal ein Bild. Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen. Von hinten sieht man es am meisten. Die Tastatur ist auch ein wenig eingedrückt auf der rechten Seite.
Technisch funktioniert soweit alles problemlos auf den ersten Blick. Auch meine Formatierungswünsche wurden anstandslos erfüllt.

Was meint ihr dazu? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: klickt auf Anhang, dann ist das Bild richtig rum, keine Ahnung was hier schief läuft.

Gruß trekki


----------



## trekki1990 (15. November 2014)

Also zu den Temperaturen kann ich schon mal folgendes sagen: Ich kopiere hier grad 100erte Gigabytes rüber aufs Gerät mit 1GBit/s der CPU LÜfter dreht sich zwar, hört man aber nicht. Genau so die GPU Lüfter. Absolute Ruhe. Also wer das Ding auch mal in einen ruhigen Raum mit nehmen muss braucht keine Angst haben.

Wie es unter Last aussieht werde ich noch testen.

Gruß trekki


----------



## faeb123 (15. November 2014)

Was sagt denn der XMG-Support zu dem Problem? 
Man kann eigentlich nur hoffen, dass es sich um einen Produktionsfehler/Montagsgeraet handelt und du das Teil ersetzt bekommst.

Oder das Problem behebt sich von selbst!? 

Bin kurz davor mir nen P505 bzw. P705 zu ordern, tendiere aber zum 17zoll Gerät.

Gruß & good luck!


----------



## trekki1990 (15. November 2014)

Also jetzt nachdem er "aufgetaut" ist, sieht es etwas besser aus. Man muss schon hinsehen dass man das merkt. Die Frage ist halt was passiert wenn ich das so hinnehme und später mal was repariert werden und Schenker sich querstellt weil die meinen, ohh das ist ja ganz verzogen, da waren Sie dran Schuld.

Ich schreib mal den Schenker Support an.

Gruß trekki


----------



## trekki1990 (15. November 2014)

Ich hatte den 505 eben mal offen um mal zu gucken und die 128er SSD noch rein zu packen. Es scheint nur die Backplate zu sein. Tastatur kann man ja wohl auch leicht tauschen denke ich.
Das werd ich dem Schenker Support mal schreiben. Beruhigt mich jetzt erst mal. 

Gruß trekki


----------



## trekki1990 (16. November 2014)

Habe gestern noch den ganzen Abend gezockt. Bioshock, Dead Space, X Rebirth (lief mit dem Ding endlich mal flüssig).
Pusten tut er gut und wird dabei keinesfalls 70 Grad warm wie im Test von Notebookcheck. Keine Ahnung was die da gemessen haben.
Ich konnte die Unterseite ohne Probleme anfassen. 40 Grad waren es bestimmt oder etwas mehr, aber auf keinen Fall hat es weh getan oder so dass ich mich hätte verbrennen können. Sobald die Last weg ist, touren die Lüfter auch schnell wieder runter. Somit denke ich wird es mit einer GTX 980 auch keine Probleme geben.

Die Lautstärke ist deutlich wahrnehmbar, stört mich aber nicht, da ich meistens ein Headset aufhabe.
Außerdem würde ich allen potenziellen Käufern empfehlen die SSD zu nehmen die via PCIe x4 angebunden
werden kann. Das System bootet innerhalb 5 - 6 Sekunden. Programme, Installationen, alles blitzschnell.

Gruß trekki


----------



## metalstore (16. November 2014)

Die GTX980M hat im Vergleich zur GTX970M aber nochmal eine um ca. 25W höhere Leitungsaufnahme/TDP oder?

Und was bedeutet "deutlich wahrnehmbar", hört man den Lüfter laufen oder nur den Luftstrom?

und die per PCIe x4 angebundene SSD, laufen die Lanes über den Chipsatz oder wird das von der Grafikkarte abgezwackt? 

Edit: wie lange hält der Akku den so ca. im Office- und im Spielebetrieb durch?  (wenn du bei der Temperatur schon so nen Unterschied zu Notebookcheck festgestellt hast, dann ja vielleicht auch bei der Batterielaufzeit  )

Sorry für die vielen Fragen


----------



## trekki1990 (18. November 2014)

Kein Problem 
Ja die 980er ist noch ein wenig potenter, aber ich denke die paar Watt sollten die 2 Kühler und die drei Heatpipes schon schaffen ^^

Deutlich wahrnehmbar heißt, ja man hört die Lüfter und den Luftstrom. Wobei ich denke, dass die Lüfter lauter sind. Hier hat
Notebookcheck Recht. Stört mich aber wie gesagt nicht, da ich immer mit Headset zocke.

Ich habe als CPU den i7 4710 genommen, da der nur 37W TDP hat anstatt 47 bei den anderen. 
Das macht sich extrem bemerkbar, zumindest was die Abwärme der CPU betrifft (also positiv).
>>> EDIT: Sorry, falsche Info. Es gibt die CPUs nur mit 47W TDP!! <<<

Also ob die PCIe Lanes für die SSD von der GPU abgezwackt werden denke ich nicht. Ich hatte das Gerät am Wochenende
mal offen wegen der SSD die ich noch rumliegen hatte. Auf dem Board gehen (gezählt) 16 Leiterbahnen zum CPU. Wird direkt
angebunden sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Wäre ja auch doof wenn dem so wäre. Aber selbst wenn machen die 1GB/s die die
SSD schafft den Kohl nicht fett. Da gibt es genug Leistungsreserven der Lanes. Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen.

Außerdem beim Spielen liegen die Daten ja meistens im RAM und die SSD wird ja dann nur angesprochen, wenn du einen
Spielstand lädst oder ein neues Level usw usf.

Zum Thema Akku: 
Helligkeit so ca. 60 - 70 %, Office, surfen, Musik hören > gute 3 1/2 Stunden
Zocken auf voller Helligkeit (Metro Last Light, Ultra) > ca. 1 Stunde

Also der Test von Notebookcheck war schon soweit korrekt. Bis auf die Temperaturen wie gesagt.

Gruß trekki


----------



## skyscraper (18. November 2014)

Welchen i7 hast Du genau verbaut? ich finde nur welche mit 47 Watt TDP.


----------



## trekki1990 (18. November 2014)

Ach verdammt... Sorry!!! Ich war mit meinen Gedanken ganz woanders. Hatte an das P304 gedacht. Da konnte man einen anderen einbauen. Ich werd's gleich mal korrigieren. Jedenfalls ist der 4710HQ aber trotzdem sehr gut und heizt nicht wie bekloppt.

Gruß trekki


----------



## trekki1990 (18. November 2014)

So hatte heute noch mal Kontakt mit dem Support von Schenker.
Nun soll ich die ganze Büchse noch mal zurückschicken :/ Mir wäre ja lieber gewesen nur die beiden Teile zugeschickt zu bekommen. Aber naja.
Festplatten bau ich aus, hab mein ganzes System schon eingerichtet. Mal schauen wie lange das Ganze jetzt dauert. Schicke den heute noch los.

Gruß trekki


----------



## L-Thomsen (24. November 2014)

Habe mein P505 Pro jetzt am Samstag auch erhalten und würde gerne meine ersten Eindrücke schildern. 

Erster Eindruck
Geliefert wird das Notebook, in einem schlichten Pappkarton, indem sich das eigentliche Notebook in einem schicken Hochglanzkarton befindet. Neben Notebook und Netzteil wird ein Mikrofasertuch fürs Display, ein weiteres sehr großes Mikrofasertuch für die Tastatur, Treiber CD, Handbuch und zwei Wärmeleitpastenstreifen für die M.2 slots mitgeliefert. Das Notebook mach beim Auspacken gleich einen guten und soliden eindruckt. Ob einem das Kantige Design gefällt ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Die Verarbeitung ist bei meinem Gerät wirklich super. Einzig das Display konnte etwas steifer sein.

Ausstattung
Ich habe mit das Notebook in folgender Konfiguration bestellt:
XMG P505 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
. 39,6 cm (15.6") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non-Glare IPS (100% sRGB)
. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M 3072MB GDDR5
. Intel Core i7-4710HQ - 2,50 - 3,50GHz 6MB 47W
. 8GB (1x8192) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1600MHz Crucial
. 250GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 840 EVO Series (MZ-7TE250BW)
. 250GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 840 EVO Series (MZ-7TE250BW)
. Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265 (inkl. Bluetooth)
. Premium-Garantie: 36M. Pickup&Return | 12M. Sofort-Reparatur
. Beleuchtete Tastatur DEUTSCH


Leistung & Emissionen
Zur Leistung an sich kann ich noch nicht sehr viel sagen, da meine Zeit, um das Notebook wirklich auszureizen sehr eingeschränkt war. Bis jetzt habe ich Call of Duty AW, Battlefield 4 und Assasins Creed Unity getestet. Die Geforce GTX 970M erweist sich als ausreichend potent um alle 3 Spiele in maximalen Einstellungen berechnen zu können. Einzig mit AA halte ich mich bei BF4 und Unity zurück und belasse es bei FXAA. Unity läuft den Umständen entsprechend gerne mal mit nur 30FPS. Finde ich bei dem Spiel aber nicht weiter schlimm. Zumal ich es eh mit einem XBOX One Controller spiele.
Im normalen Desktopbetrieb ist das Notebook Quasi unhörbar. Der bzw. die Lüfter sind nur bei sehr genauen hinhören überhaupt wahrnehmbar. Unter Last wendet sich das Blatt und die Lüfter werden deutlich wahrnehmbar. Aber alles immer noch im Rahmen. 
Die Temperaturen von Notebook sind Super ! Unter Volllast betrug CPU Temperatur max. 75 Grad.
Hier gibt Intel eine Maximal Temperatur von 100 Grad an. Die 970M kam auf maximal 55 Grad. Was für eine Grafikkarte dieser Leistungslasse ja traumhaft ist. Erst wollte ich dem Monitoring nicht glauben (Speedfan und EVGA Precision), aber die Abwärme die aus dem Notebook strömt ist wirklich nicht sonderlich warm. Bei meinem alten DELL XPS mit einer GT555M konnte man die Hand nicht länger als ein paar Sekunden vorm Lüfter halten ohne vor Schmerz aufzuschreien. Auch die Oberseite vom Notebook erwärmt sich nur minimal und würd ich als Handwarm bezeichnen.
Die Unterseite wird wiederum etwas wärme aber auch nicht dramatisch. Frage ist ob das Notebook die Temperaturen im Dauer Spielbetrieb von über 6 Stunden halten kann. Bis jetzt habe ich max. 2 Stunden am stück gespielt.

Display

Besonders wichtig für mich bei einem Notebook ist das Display. Mir bringt die beste Leistung nix, wenn es auf dem Display trotzdem einfach nur schlecht Aussicht.
Besonders da das Display vom meinem letzten Notebook, ein Lenovo Y500, einfach nur eine Katastrophe war. 
Das von Schenker verbaute Display im P505, kann bei mir zur gänze Punkten.
Es ist ausreichend hell, hat einen super Kontrast und die Farben sind einfach nur bombastisch.
Das IPS Panel macht hier eine ordentliche Arbeit. Ob ein IPS Panel jetzt zum Spielen geeignet ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich komme gut damit zurecht. Zu Hause betreibe ich an dem Notebook ein Benq XL2720XT (120Hz, 1ms). Ich merke zwar den Unterschied zwischen 120Hz und 60Hz, aber einen unterscheid in den Reaktionszeiten merke ich zwischen den beiden Displays nicht.

Anschlüsse
Rechts (von vorne nach hinten) :
SPIDF, Mic-Klinke, AUX-Klinke, SD Kartenleser (DSD/MMC), Sim-Kartenslot, 2 x USB 3.0, RJ45, Kensigton-Schloss.
Hinten:
USB 2.0 ESATA kombi, Netzteil

Links (von vorne nach hinten):

2 x MiniDisplayport, USB 3.0, HDMI

Eingabegeräte und Lautsprecher
Das Mauspad besitzt eine sehr gute gleiteigenschaften und reagiert zuverlässig aufs klicken.
Die beiden Maustasten haben für mich leider einen viel zu weichen Druckpunkt.
Die Tastatur hat einen guten Tastenhub, wenn auch nicht immer sehr präzise.
Zum Spielen ist die Tastatur super geeignet, könnte mir aber vorstellen das Vielschreiber nicht ganz zufrieden sein werden.


Wartung
Eine Wartungsklappe besitzt das Notebook leider nicht. Um an die Hardware ranzukommen muss die ganze Bodenplatte entfernt werden. Ist an sich auch nicht schlimm, sind nur leider ein paar mehr schrauben. Ist das Notebook  auf kommt man Problemlos an die Komplette Hardware heran. Die CPU und Grafikkarte sind fest auf das Mainboard angebracht und können nicht getauscht werden. Des Weiteren umfasst das Notebook folgende Kapazitäten:

2 x 2.5 Zoll Festplattenschächte. Die beiden schächte sind gestapelt und dürfen daher max. 7mm hoch sein. Ist die 2.5 Zoll Platte höher, kann nur eine HDD Verbaut werden. Somit können aber auch Festplatten mit einem höheren Formfaktor Verbaut werden.
2 x M.2 2280. Eine davon besteht aus einer kombi aus Sata und PCIe und ist damit gewappnet für beispielsweise eine Samsung XP941 mit einer lese und schreibrate von 1200MB/s. Über Sata ist gerade mal die hälfe möglich. Der zweite M.2 Slot hat nur Sata und ist für eine weitere SSD im Formfaktor 2280 oder ein UMTS Modul gedacht. Auch wenn ab Werk nicht mitbestellt, sind die Antennenkabel für das UMTS Modul vorhanden. Speziell die über PCIe angesteuerten M.2 SSD sollen im Betrieb an die 100 Grad kommen. Daher finde ich es wirklich super von Schenker, dass die Wärmeleitpads mitgeliefert werden wenn man die Slots nicht bestückt.
4 x DDR3 zwei auf der Unterseite des Notebooks und zwei unter der Tastatur.
1 x WLAN weiß gar nicht wie der Formfaktor heizt 



Schenker Service
Ich möchte auch noch ein paar Worte zu meinem Kontakt mit Schenker sagen. Bis jetzt hatte ich nur ein paar Mal Kontakt via Mail mit dem Kundensupport bezüglich einiger nachfragen zum Notebook selber und dem Lieferstatus (bin leider sehr ungeduldig  )
Ich habe jedes Mal innerhalb von 2 Stunden eine Antwort erhalten, die stehst freundlich formuliert war und meine Fragen präzise beantwortet hat. Und besonders gefreut habe ich mich, über die Mail die ich heute Morgen vom Schenker Mitarbeiter, mit dem Ich Kontakt hatte, bekommen habe. 
Er wollte sich erkundigen ob ich ein schönes erstes Wochenende mit meinem neuen Notebook gehabt habe und ob ich an dem Notebook was zu beanstanden hätte.
Finde ich Persönlich sehr nett und nahe am Kunden. Ist jetzt mein erstes Schneker Notebook und wenn das Notebook seine 3 Jahre übersteht ohne große Probleme zu bereiten auch sicherlich nicht mein letztes.
Danke Schenker!

Zusammengefasst ist mein erster Eindruck vom Schenker P505Pro sehr positiv. Ich würde es durchaus weiterempfehlen.  

@Trekki1990 ich hoffe das du dein Notebook bald wieder in Händen halten kannst und genau so zufrieden bist


----------



## trekki1990 (24. November 2014)

@L-Thomsen: Super geschrieben, kann ich soweit auch bestätigten was du geschrieben hast.

Wie gesagt, hatte die Kiste dann noch am 18.11. zur Post gebracht.
Durch den Feiertag in Sachsen verzögert sich das Ganze natürlich 
Aber ich hoffe, dass ich es diese Woche wieder zurückbekomme.

Gruß trekki


----------



## trekki1990 (27. November 2014)

Hi Leute,

leider ist noch nicht viel passiert. Seit dem 18.11. ist es nun schon weg.
Habe noch ein paar Mal mit dem Schenker Support geschrieben. Die sagen,
sie wollen den Prozess beschleunigen. Laut Garantie habe ich 48h Bearbeitungsdauer.
Die sind natürlich schon lange um 

Schon ein wenig ernüchternd...
Mal sehen wie lange das noch dauern wird.
Würde das Gerät ungern wieder zurückgeben, da es ja an sich super ist.

Gruß trekki


----------



## metalstore (27. November 2014)

Das ist wirklich seltsam...aber ich denke, die 48h beziehen sich auf die Zeit, in der Schenker das Gerät wirklich bei sich hat, oder?
Dann hätte man vielleicht maximal drei tage bis der Laptop bei ihnen ist (der Tag an dem es abgeschickt worden ist plus zwei tage bis er da ist) dann zwei tage bei denen zur Reparatur und dann wieder drei Tage zum zurückschicke...
Zusammen wären das vielleicht acht Tage, bis der Laptop wieder da wäre, was ja auch schon vorbei wäre :/
Hm


----------



## trekki1990 (27. November 2014)

Definitiv ja, bis der bei Ihnen ist. Ich habe ja nachgefragt. Eingang war bei denen der 20.11. (da in Sachsen Feiertag war, sehe ich ja auch ein).  Ab dem 21.11. würden die 48h gelten. Also 21.11. + 24.11. Zeit. Dann zurückschicken + 1 Tag. Hätte schon am 25.11. erledigt sein können. Ich habe noch mal eine E-Mail hingeschickt. Diesmal in etwas schärferen Tönen. Nach 2 Stunden kam die Antwort, dass sich wirklich "bemüht" wird das Gerät zu reparieren. Außerdem wollen Sie das Barebone jetzt tauschen. 

Auch eine interessante Passage der Mail:
"...

Soviel vorab, es scheint bei alle Barebones dieses Typs geringe Abweichungen zu geben. Ich hoffe, der Versand wird noch heute erfolgen.

..."

Hat denn noch wer hier im Forum das 505 und dort leichte Biegungen des Gehäuses??

Gruß trekki


----------



## metalstore (27. November 2014)

(minimalste) Abweichungen sind ja "normal" (jedes Bauteil muss in einem gewissen Toleranzbereich liegen, diese Abweichungen sind aber extremst klein normalerweise)
in dem Fall wäre dann Clevo der "Sündenbock", da die Barebones ja von ihnen stammen
deutlich sichtbar sollten diese Abweichungen aber natürlich nicht sein (worst case: Clevo vergrößert den Toleranzbereich, da sonst die Ausbeute zu gering wäre, aber das wäre ja schon...krass ist glaube noch zu nett mMn^^)


----------



## L-Thomsen (27. November 2014)

Du machst mir gerade angst. Das hört sich wirklich nicht so prickelnd an. 
Unter Service verstehe ich eigentlich was anderes [emoji45] .

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem P505. Sieht für mich recht gerade aus.


----------



## trekki1990 (27. November 2014)

Hi L-Thomsen,

ja so siehts ja eigenlich richtig aus 
Meiner hatte da eine, na sagen wir mal "leichte" Kurve drin 

Ich mein dass mal was länger dauert kann passieren. Zumal Gehäuse ja auch etwas schwieriger ist als mal eben einen RAM oder ne HDD zu tauschen.
Trotzdem gehts halt ums Prinzip. 48h sind 48h, fertig.

Ich habe vorhin ne Mail mit ner DHL Paketnummer bekommen.
Sollte also morgen da sein  Mal schauen.

Gruß trekki


----------



## trekki1990 (28. November 2014)

Hi Leute,

ist heute angekommen.
Sieht soweit wieder gut aus. Habe jetzt meine beiden 1 TB Platten wieder eingebaut. Wie kann ich dem RAID Controller jetzt wieder verklickern, RAID 1 zu machen??
Wie komme ich da überhaupt rein? Ins BIOS komme ich mit F2. Kennt ihr die Tastenkombination?

Gruß trekki


----------



## L-Thomsen (29. November 2014)

trekki1990 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ist heute angekommen.
> Sieht soweit wieder gut aus. Habe jetzt meine beiden 1 TB Platten wieder eingebaut. Wie kann ich dem RAID Controller jetzt wieder verklickern, RAID 1 zu machen??
> ...





Mit "STRG+i" beim Booten. Im Bios muss der Festplattenmodus von AHCI auf Raid umgestellt sein.
Kann es zwar nicht 100% sagen, aber eigentlich musst du nur noch beide Festplatten ins Raid1 ordnen und er erkennt das bestehende Datensystem wieder.

Gruß
Lennard


----------



## trekki1990 (29. November 2014)

Mhh. Das habe ich ja versucht. Aber der bootet so verdammt schnell das du gerade mal die Chance hast ins BIOS zu kommen. Aber mit STRG + I passiert leider gar nichts :/

Gruß trekki


----------



## L-Thomsen (29. November 2014)

Hast du überprüft ob im BIOS unter Advanced -> Sata Mode "Raid Mode ausgewählt ist ?
Wenn ich das Aktiviert habe bekomme ich nach dem BIOS Screen, den Ladescreen für den Raid Contoller für ca. 5 Sekunden.

Bild stammt nicht von mir, sieht aber genauso aus.


----------



## trekki1990 (29. November 2014)

Okay, so siehts bei mir nicht aus. Habe jetzt noch mal genauer ins BIOS geschaut.
Weiß den Punkt jetzt nicht mehr, aber ich kann im BIOS ein RAID Volume anlegen, aber ich trau mich nicht da auf "Create" zu drücken.
Ich mach vorsichtshalber maln Backup und dann mach ich einfach Platt.

Gruß trekki


----------



## L-Thomsen (30. November 2014)

Um dieses Bild zu bekommen musste ich nur folgendes im BIOS aktivieren.


----------



## trekki1990 (30. November 2014)

Ja na das hab ich auch gemacht. Aber ich sehe sofort nach dem Einschalten des Laptops das grüne XMG Logo und dann ist auch schon der Anmeldebildschirm zu sehen.
Hab aber wie gesagt Backup gemacht und dann im BIOS ein neues RAID Volume erstellt und das Backup zurückgespielt. Läuft also 

Gruß trekki


----------



## trekki1990 (7. Februar 2015)

Moin Leute,

ich dachte mir, nach ca. 2 Monaten mal ein kleines Review zu machen kann nicht schaden. Momentan zocke ich auf dem P505 Elite: Dangerous. Man kann sagen: Läuft mit vollen Details.

Also ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von dem 505er. Die Lüftersteuerung ist genial wie ich finde.  Auch im Officebetrieb (ich programmiere viel) ist das Notebook kaum hörbar.  Windows fährt innerhalb von 10 Sekunden hoch und runter. Top.  Das schnellste was ich bisher hatte.  

Negatives (aber zu verschmerzen): 
Am Anfang hatte ich ja das Problem dass das Gehäuse etwas verzogen war. Wurde ausgetauscht, hat sich ein wenig verbessert, ist aber immer noch da. Tut aber der Funktion nix zur Sache. Aus der Ferne sieht man es sowieso nicht. Man muss haargenau hinschauen, um es zu entdecken. Wenn ich das Gerät mal ohne externen Monitor und Tastatur/Maus betreibe gibts keine Probleme mit Knarzgeräuschen. Nutze ich es aber z.B. mal woanders und arbeite direkt dran, kommt es öfters vor dass das Gehäuse etwas knarzt. Hält sich aber auch in Grenzen. Das war es aber eigentlich auch schon an negativen Dingen.

Momentan habe ich noch ein Phänomen was aber nicht von Anfang an da war. Die Grafikkartenlüfter laufen immer, auch im Idle. Aber auf langsamster Stufe, kaum hörbar (es muss total still sein). Kann mir das gerade nicht erklären. Vielleicht können ja mal einige Besitzer des P505 mal drauf achten. Vielleicht ist das ja nur bei mir so...

So das wars erst mal.

Viele Grüße
trekki


----------

